# Seasonal Termination and Refusal to Provide Termination Letter



## hmurph (Jan 14, 2022)

I worked at Target for about two to three months (Since late October). I am still a student, keep this in mind. I was unable to come in twice because I was near confirmed household COVID-cases. I am also a volunteer EMS, so I knew the danger of spreading. I notified the store both times and both times I was interrogated regarding them. I provided tests and whatnot but they still marked them down as strikes. Then, earlier in December, I was late because my school was locked down due to a school shooting threat. I came into work and my ETL brought me into her office. She notified me that I am being terminated for the two "unexcused absences" and being late. Being seasonal, I suppose it is easier to do. I requested a formal termination letter as the IRS is required to file one for my financial aid, and she blocked me. Not sure what to do, I was fired day before Christmas Eve and since then havent had access to workday. Is there a corporate HR number?


----------



## LK18 (Jan 14, 2022)

HR Operations Center: 1 (800) 394-1885


----------



## DC Diva (Jan 14, 2022)

Target is at at will employer, who can term for any reason, with or without cause, during your seasonal period.  They are not required to provide termination letters, so they won’t.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 14, 2022)

Target doesn’t provide termination letters but there is a process to get the equivalent.  HROC will be able to get that for you (# above).  The HR in your store isn’t allowed to provide you with one for legal reasons.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 15, 2022)

I am 56 and in my various jobs I think I have only got a termination letter once or twice.

I would file for unemployment and tell the unemployment office that you have nothing documentation.

You should tell the office you were hired as seasonal anyway.

They might reach out to Target but probably get no response.

Look for another job and move on.


----------

